# "Meditative" piano music?



## methuselah (10 mo ago)

Pieces like "Dream" and "In a Landscape" by John Cage are profound works of art. As far as solo piano music goes, what else comes close? Were there any precedents for Cage's works?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Scriabin Op.23/iii


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Get the CD by Marilyn Nonken called Voix Voilées, and the Cd by Marino Formenti called Notturni - not all of the music on them will be what you’re looking for but some of it may be.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Get the CD by Marilyn Nonken called Voix Voilées, and the Cd by Marino Formenti called Notturni - not all of the music on them will be what you're looking for but some of it may be.


Also try some Morton Feldman. I have Nonken performing ˆTriadic Melodies", but can also recommend Ginsburgh performing _For Benita Marcus_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Silvestrov - Bagatellen & Serenaden

The first 34 minutes is piano solo and should be right up your alley.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I forgot one. The uncrowned kind of meditative ear candy is Klaus Lang. He has a piano music CD called Sieben Sonnengesichter. It is very good indeed.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

John McGuire's 48 Variations for two pianos.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The slow movement of the Hammerklavier Sonata


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

A lot of Debussy, like




Also Satie




And Ravel





Lots of precedents.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Nézet-Séguin's solo piano album, recorded during the pandemic, might fit this thread. I haven't heard this myself but the album is called "Introspections." https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/...ection-solo-piano-sessions-nezet-seguin-12318. (Presto Music has a version which has more tracks on it also, so this is probably the full album: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8921194--introspection-solo-piano-sessions)


----------



## methuselah (10 mo ago)

Never gave Feldman a chance, but, wow, he hits the mark in a different way. Not disappointed


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

methuselah said:


> Never gave Feldman a chance, but, wow, he hits the mark in a different way. Not disappointed


And of course, Feldman and Cage were friends.

The closest I get to a state of mindfulness is listening to Feldman. For me, listening to each note is like living in the moment. And yet, the moments create a whole.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For quietness, Mompou and Satie are options.


----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

Satie comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mompou has already been mentioned, rightly so.

Perhaps more unexpected, I'll put in a word for Grieg's Lyric Pieces. Although the full 70-odd includes some lively little numbers, I find an hour of Lyric Pieces very transporting and thought-provoking. Maybe not as gentle as Mompou or as hypnotic as Satie, but good music to promote mind-wandering.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Grieg's Lyric Pieces


That reminds me -- Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words might hit the spot too.


----------

